# Rolex 1018 Query



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been hooked on black faced watches from my twenties :yes: now while this watch pleases me and given it's age keeps good time I find myself not wearing as often as I might, however if it had a black face it would never leave my wrist.

My query is would an EXPLORER face and hands fit it ???










your views and comments please gentlemen.

regards

beach bum


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear beach bum, I do find it interesting that you are hooked on black-dialed watches, because I am really the opposite. I do do like certain watches with black dials but I generally prefer my dials to be white or cream. In fact, I do like dials in bright colours as well, although I was once a bit of a purist. Since joining the watch Forum, I have learned to enjoy watches with variously coloured dials, especially the variously brightly coloured diver watches with yellow and orange faces. It is strange how one's tastes change , and in your case, you clearly still love black-faced watches. I must confess, that someone posted a pic recently of a simple Rolex diver with black dial and bezel and I loved it. I am nowhere near the Rolex price bracket, so I am trying to get a similar example made by Sekonda, which also has black face and bezel and a date window. It all depends n whether I can obtain the funds. I know, it sounds ridiculous, but I am on the lower end of collecting.


----------

